# CC Box Pass



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I have an idea to get some sort of CC box together. With a lot of new guys posting in here including me I thought it would be a good way to try some different marca's .So this is a thread to gauge interest in getting a box pass going.

My thought is to get at lest ten people to get it going and would put a box together and just do a basic pass with three price ranges 5 and under 6-10 and 11 plus and maybe 15 plus 
You would need to have at lest 5 positive trades and we all have over 100 post and 90 days 

Any commitments or ideas are welcomed 


1.thebigk
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

I wanna play.


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

Interested. Would this be a "replace what you took" type pass?


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Sounds fun and what a great idea! I'm in if it's replace what you take. Doubt I can compete with some of you high rollers if it's not. lol My point being, I'm not sure some of the newer guys, myself included, could throw down the aged sticks like some of the more tenured brothers could/can...nor would we really know what they're worth.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

actually I gotta think reevaluate my stash. I don't having anything that's worth $15 and above. wouldn't want to offend anyone with what I deem deserves that price. 

hold off on putting my name on the list.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

It would be a replace what you take and I think it should be regular production sticks and if you would put in a $20 stick you would do it knowing that some one could trade it for a $12 stick That's were the price range would come in Would like to keep the stick cost down for some of are newer guys and you don't have to take the $20 stick just because it's in the box trade sticks you want to try that are in you price range


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

im in. sounds fun


1.thebigk
2.gordo1473
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

im in. sounds fun


1.thebigk
2.gordo1473
3.klittle250
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im in, sounds like a great idea.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

1.thebigk
2.gordo1473
3.klittle250
4.knilas
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

We will just have to communicate as always when we do these things. We'll also work out finer points I'm sure if we get another five guys.

Hmm. Five guys. I want a burger now. :rofl:

john_007 I just put your name on as you said you were in, I hope that's okay?

1. thebigk
2. gordo1473
3. klittle250
4. knilas
5. john_007
6. ejewell
7.
8.
9.
10.

Edit: Knilas snuck his name in on me. so I had to correct the list.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

12 hours and seven people good work guy it should be fun would like to keep it open until next weekend and see how many we can get in on this


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

@thebigk You mean 8.. Haha

1. thebigk
2. gordo1473
3. klittle250
4. knilas
5. john_007
6. ejewell
7. GnarlyEggs
8.
9.
10.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

GnarlyEggs said:


> @thebigk You mean 8.. Haha
> 
> 1. thebigk
> 2. gordo1473
> ...


Your math confuses me. :dr


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

I think they're counting cjsmiles


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

ejewell said:


> We will just have to communicate as always when we do these things. We'll also work out finer points I'm sure if we get another five guys.
> 
> Hmm. Five guys. I want a burger now. :rofl:
> 
> ...


Ya thank you, i'm a bit slow sometimes. I have not had a five guys in way too long.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

john_007 said:


> Ya thank you, i'm a bit slow sometimes. I have not had a five guys in way too long.


5 guys!? Whoa! You're a freak-azoid! :biggrin:


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

Dangit,
I gotta get my trader score up otherwise I would be in.


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

knilas said:


> 5 guys!? Whoa! You're a freak-azoid! :biggrin:


Hey man sometimes one, two, three, and even four just is not enough.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Who knows where I got 8 from.. Been a long day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice way for ya all to get acquainted with Cuban Cigars and each other.
Enjoy!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I want to join but I'm reluctant.

I have some CC's but I don't really know what's worth what......

Sounds fun but I'm not sure it would be good for me to join.


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

huskers said:


> I want to join but I'm reluctant.
> 
> I have some CC's but I don't really know what's worth what......
> 
> Sounds fun but I'm not sure it would be good for me to join.


I hear ya! I would love to get in this but I know crap about the value. Though I don't even have any in my stash anymore, but I'm working on that.

Can't wait to join in on the fun! Hope this goes well and grows. Good Luck!


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Here is a most of the sticks that I will start the pass with

View attachment 83098


Hope you can see the pic Puff needs to fix this crap when you can't see your pic it's BS


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Only hard part is we may use different vendors, or there's the grey area with how to determine price of age. When I look at these I don't see a cigar over 15$, not counting the Culebras. 

Correct me if I'm wrong though, Eric


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

ejewell said:


> Only hard part is we may use different vendors, or there's the grey area with how to determine price of age. When I look at these I don't see a cigar over 15$, not counting the Culebras.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong though, Eric


 No there should not be just don't think we should do the super high end. I think we should keep it simple Don't think we should limit players with high priced LE/RE I want to be a noob friendly pass


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Match the prices of your vendor may be the best way. If your vendor charges 10 for a monte 2, and replace it with about a 10 dollar smoke? What do you guys think?


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Eric, I'd be happy to add some more sticks to that if it'll get some of you guys on the fence to jump in. This should be fun, and I'm not worried about getting the exact value back out that I put in, would just like to try some new stuff.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I think the only way this will work is if we do price brackets not try to match dollar for dollar and we will have to post puts and takes


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Still need some players 

1. thebigk
2. gordo1473
3. klittle250
4. knilas
5. john_007
6. ejewell
7. GnarlyEggs
8.
9.
10.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I have no trader rating, otherwise this would be pretty cool to try.


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

I think the best way to do this is to have your puts and takes emailed and approved by Eric. Get it close to value two cigars are woth said amount take whats worth that amount. I don't think i needs to be exactly a dollar for dollar match, but having things approved before the pass is sent on its way would probably keep things on an even keel.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

Just a suggestion, but have you considered a Epass? I participated in a HTF/High End pass on another forum a few months ago and they decided to go that route because of the of the dollar amount of the contents in the box shipping around the US and lack of faith in the USPS. It’s essentially a public google document the host creates with the initial cigars and then the participants edit/update with their puts and takes based on the order of the pass. At the end everyone ships their individual puts to the host with money to cover shipping back and the host takes it from there and ships out the takes at the end. Just a thought as I was in a different pass a while ago where the box went MIA in the second round and the host lost about 40 cigars because the box was lost in the mail.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Lrbergin said:


> Just a suggestion, but have you considered a Epass? I participated in a HTF/High End pass on another forum a few months ago and they decided to go that route because of the of the dollar amount of the contents in the box shipping around the US and lack of faith in the USPS. It's essentially a public google document the host creates with the initial cigars and then the participants edit/update with their puts and takes based on the order of the pass. At the end everyone ships their individual puts to the host with money to cover shipping back and the host takes it from there and ships out the takes at the end. Just a thought as I was in a different pass a while ago where the box went MIA in the second round and the host lost about 40 cigars because the box was lost in the mail.


I think this is a really good idea. I would do this too. The pass will go much quicker.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Lrbergin said:


> Just a suggestion, but have you considered a Epass? I participated in a HTF/High End pass on another forum a few months ago and they decided to go that route because of the of the dollar amount of the contents in the box shipping around the US and lack of faith in the USPS. It's essentially a public google document the host creates with the initial cigars and then the participants edit/update with their puts and takes based on the order of the pass. At the end everyone ships their individual puts to the host with money to cover shipping back and the host takes it from there and ships out the takes at the end. Just a thought as I was in a different pass a while ago where the box went MIA in the second round and the host lost about 40 cigars because the box was lost in the mail.


That sounds like a lot of work (time consuming) for the person operating the pass.

Kind of takes the fun out of doing a pass as well.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

huskers said:


> That sounds like a lot of work (time consuming) for the person operating the pass.
> 
> Kind of takes the fun out of doing a pass as well.
> 
> Just my opinion though.


I agree with Josh, there has been many a pass and and i would bet very few have ever gone missing.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Personally I think all the thot thats going into this has taken some fun out of it. Just put a price limit on what goes in the pass...like 10-15 bucks..normal production cigars and in order to participate you have to agree not to get your panties in a wad over what is put and taken. Simple enough.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

thebigk said:


> Still need some players
> 
> 1. thebigk
> 2. gordo1473
> ...


 Well I hope we get a few more people but if we don't will have you guy's send me your Addy's and get this going on Monday 
Will start a new thread on Sunday for puts and takes For me I am not to worried about value of the sticks for puts and take we are all grown men and can figure out what is right


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Sounds good


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

hey guys im in for this.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

boro62 said:


> hey guys im in for this.


 All right :smoke:

1. thebigk
2. gordo1473
3. klittle250
4. knilas
5. john_007
6. ejewell
7. GnarlyEggs
8. boro62
9.
10.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

2 more to go!


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Sounds interesting, Im in!



thebigk said:


> All right :smoke:
> 
> 1. thebigk
> 2. gordo1473
> ...


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

lets get a few more before we start this


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll go twice. haha. :smoke:


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey guys would you send me an addy were you want us to ship the box pass 

Thanks


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Eric you Oviously have mine. Lol


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Gordo1473 said:


> Eric you Oviously have mine. Lol


 10-4 just left you some feedback


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Need addys from

@john_007
@ejewell
@GnarlyEggs
@boro62
@Merovius

Will keep the sign up open until Monday morning


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

thebigk said:


> Hey guys would you send me an addy were you want us to ship the box pass
> 
> Thanks


You still have my Addy?


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

knilas said:


> You still have my Addy?


10-4


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

One more addy needed @john_007


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey guys it looks like I will get this out tomorrow still have not decided which way to send first so If anybody will not be at home for some time during the pass let me know don't want the box to be staled for to long


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Cool! Looking forward to it. Would u mind going over the process for those of us(me) who've never done a pass like this? Thx!


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

knilas said:


> Cool! Looking forward to it. Would u mind going over the process for those of us(me) who've never done a pass like this? Thx!


 Will start a new tread tomorrow with rules info and for are pic's of are puts and take


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

hey guys, just wanted to give you guys a heads up, but ill b out of town on 2/28-3/2


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

boro62 said:


> hey guys, just wanted to give you guys a heads up, but ill b out of town on 2/28-3/2


 If you don't mind I will send it Cali way first


----------

